# Kopete "Connection Status" - Plugin gesucht.

## LinuxTom

Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich das in Gentoo finde.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber ist die Use-Flag  *Quote:*   

> - - webpresence    : Show your status and some more informations on web.

  evtl. das gesuchte?

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich kann es ja mal ausprobieren, doch eigentlich will ich ja nichts von mir im Netz veröffentlichen, sondern nur eben die Verbindung zum Server wieder aufbauen, wenn diese mal verloren ging.

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Ich kann es ja mal ausprobieren, doch eigentlich will ich ja nichts von mir im Netz veröffentlichen, sondern nur eben die Verbindung zum Server wieder aufbauen, wenn diese mal verloren ging.

 Hm.., dann ist "webpresence" vermutlich nicht das was du suchst.

Im Jabber Client "psi" gibt es dafür Optionen in den Einstellungen, doch im aktuellen kopete hab ich auch nichts hierzu gefunden..

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm, kapier ich nicht bei Dir. Ich bin mir sicher, das das bei mir funktioniert, aber welche Option oder Plugin dafür verantwortlich sein soll muss ich mal nachschauen...

----------

## LinuxTom

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir sicher, das das bei mir funktioniert, aber welche Option oder Plugin dafür verantwortlich sein soll muss ich mal nachschauen...

 

Da wäre ich Dir dankbar.   :Smile: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Erst heute hatte ich ein Verbindungsproblem mit Jabber, aber der hat sich automatisch wieder eingeloggt.

```

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kopete-4.3.3  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace bonjour contactnotes handbook highlight history jabber msn nowlistening oscar otr pipes privacy skype ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview v4l2 yahoo (-aqua) -debug (-facebook) -gadu -groupwise (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -latex -meanwhile -qq -testbed -webpresence -winpopup" 0 kB

```

```

Für ein reconnect habe ich keine Einstellung gefunden, mit der man das beeinflussen könnte.
```

----------

